
Camscanner app adds trojan and malware - newscracker
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/google-play-app-with-100-million-downloads-executed-secret-payloads/
======
mderazon
I was using this app almost on a daily basis. It was really good at 1\.
Automatic border detection and would also "snap" to the border if you were
adjusting it manually 2\. Really good color filters for black and white. It
would take a wrinkled document straighten / fix any noise in the image really
well

What alternatives are people using ?

------
Abishek_Muthian
PlayProtect is not detecting and warning users about CamScanner even when it
has been removed from the Playstore.

I've tested it via manual scan on PlayProtect as well, no dice. Isn't that
what it is supposed to do.

